# temporary wife



## Nerimm

Hey, 

I came across the term "*temporary wife*" and I guess it's not as simple as "mujer temporal" but it has to do with anthropology. 

I found this term is used in Islamic cultures, and as far as I'm concerned it is also common among (at least some) Native Americans. They talked about permanent and temporary wives. 

In a context like that, would it be better a literal translation, i.e "mujer temporal"" or something like "la mujer que tenía en ese momento"? 

As in "I would find my temporary wife living with another man".


----------



## avizor

mutah,
matrimonio temporal


----------



## Nerimm

Gracias, pero no es lo que pregunto


----------



## Mr.Asker

Nerimm sería ex-mujer, antigua mujer


----------



## Nerimm

Diría que no... En el contexto anterior el protagonista comenta que no se casaba con ninguna chica para siempre, y tiene sentido entonces que hable de una mujer "temporal". Además, ex mujer sería "former wife", y en otra parte del texto sale esta expresión. De qué fuente lo has sacado?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Esposa temporal" -- it's an Islamic thing.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=islam+esposa+temporal&btnG=Search&aq=f&aql=&aqi=&oq=


----------



## Nerimm

Yeah, I know... but I don't know which translation is best .


----------



## k-in-sc

Matrimonio temporal, esposa temporal ... seems pretty clear-cut.


----------



## avizor

consorte_________________


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's not a "consort/consorte," it's a "temporary wife."


----------

